# Painting my lid



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

My motorbike helmet is getting on a bit so want to try my hand at painting it. Can some one tell me what shop I can get good wet & dry sandpaper from. 

Also would like some pointers if possible. I'm planning on rubbing down the existing paint cost first with 800 then working up to 4000 for initial prep. Then rub down with 4000 in between coats - probably 4 coats. Final rub down, add a self adhesive graphic to the lid and then clear coat about 2 or 3 costs. Does this sound ok?

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Not need to sand with 4000. Dont sand between coats of paint either (unless you have bits in it)

320grit sand it, then 800 grit. Then you can paint, then lacquer it.

Any paint/bodyshop supplier will sell paper and such.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wouldn't advise using P320 to start its far to coarse.

I'd start with p800 and work upto p1000 no need to go to 4000 as the paint wouldn't really adhere to it properly. No need to flat between coats. First coat Of colour should just be a light even coat, then two nice even coats leaving around fifteen mins between coats, last coat should just be a nice light even coat. Laquer should be 2-3 nice even coats.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Paint (even rattle can) will cover 320 fine. 320 isn't corse if finished with 800, it gives the perfect key to the surface.

1000grit is used for removing dust and anything else in the paint while painting, not for sanding.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd always been lead to believe that only certain paints can be used on crash helmets and that if the wrong stuff was used the strength of the helmet is compromised.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

squiggs said:


> I'd always been lead to believe that only certain paints can be used on crash helmets and that if the wrong stuff was used the strength of the helmet is compromised.


Very true ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Check with helmet maker IF helmet can be painted.

Paula


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks PaulaJayne, I didn't think I'd made it up.

I thought even applying stickers could compromise the strength of a helmet.

A crash helmet is constructed from different materials to a car and finished with different materials all of which are easily degraded by all but the correct products.

Please don't mess with something that's specifically designed to save your life without getting specialist advice!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I work in the same lab at BSI that tests crash helmets, the guys there say that only the original paint and labels/stickers will mean that the helmet protects as it's meant to. 
Any other changes or finishes could contain solvents that damage the structure and aren't advised.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Rundie said:


> I work in the same lab at BSI that tests crash helmets, the guys there say that only the original paint and labels/stickers will mean that the helmet protects as it's meant to.
> Any other changes or finishes could contain solvents that damage the structure and aren't advised.


well i guess that's that idea out the window then!

A bit off topic but can I ask...in the test results for the various helmets...do the high end helmets fair better than the lower end ones i.e arai, shoei as compared to agv, sharks, suomy etc

Cheers


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad you've taken the advice traplin :thumb:

Now .... all that said - I'm pretty sure a lid can be painted.
There are places that do custom paint jobs on lids who I assume know what they're doing and use compatible products that don't weaken the helmet. Whether a DIY job is viable is another matter - so if you really wanted to pursue the DIY avenue it would be the advice of those pro's that you'd need.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

squiggs said:


> Glad you've taken the advice traplin :thumb:
> 
> Now .... all that said - I'm pretty sure a lid can be painted.
> There are places that do custom paint jobs on lids who I assume know what they're doing and use compatible products that don't weaken the helmet. Whether a DIY job is viable is another matter - so if you really wanted to pursue the DIY avenue it would be the advice of those pro's that you'd need.


I did read up about it previously and know lids can be painted with the right paint. Somewhere between reading that and wanting a colour matching lid for the rest of the summer (if you can call it that) I just decided to paint my old one more as a little project to keep me busy. The lid is 7 yrs old and really needs to be chucked so I didn't really care how it came out in the end!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

When I used to repair fairings, tanks and helmets etc on bikes, we would 600, 800 sometimes 1200 and paint. If you are using a metallic paint, DO NOT rub down between coats. Fine to rub down between clear coats though..


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

traplin said:


> A bit off topic but can I ask...in the test results for the various helmets...do the high end helmets fair better than the lower end ones i.e arai, shoei as compared to agv, sharks, suomy etc
> 
> Cheers


I've got a full bike licence, not ridden for a few years but when I get another bike I will go for the higher end helmet.......nuff said :thumb:


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Rundie said:


> I've got a full bike licence, not ridden for a few years but when I get another bike I will go for the higher end helmet.......nuff said :thumb:


Understood! :thumb:
I've been riding 7yrs now and will soon be buying my 3rd Arai...the only helmet I use! I was just curious...a chance to ask someone in the know.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

All helmets have to pass a certain standard but you can guarantee some pass and some excel it . My head didn't really fit arai's but there lids are such good quality .


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

i always thought or wa sled to believe that painting could damage helmets, but ive saw them being airbrushed etc,

all that aside, if you whack something hard enough that the plastic smashes, ure more than likely dead anyway , so may as well look the part. isnt it the internal foamy stuff that protects u anyway #?


----------



## Eightball (Nov 21, 2005)

"£50 head, £50 helmet!" is what my instructor told me when I was learning to ride years and years ago. 

I spent as much as I could afford on mine, and it certianly showed its value when I most needed it.


----------

